# RIP unnamed betta



## Lynntastic (May 15, 2012)

I posted in the emergency/disease thread so I could ask why the users here thought he might have died, but I'll go ahead and honor him here.

RIP unnamed. I had him for a total of 10 hours.








Pic was taken when he was happily swimming and acting normal.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awww!! what happened to the fella? He was very pretty


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Awww!!! I'm so sorry!


----------



## toydogs (Dec 3, 2011)

So sudden? He looked healthy and beautiful. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

So sorry. I love his red coloring!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a pretty boy.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Im so sorry! Atleast his last moments were in a good home, Not a bag or a cup or a cold, dirty "betta bowl" thats .3 gallons.


----------



## littlegreen (Mar 11, 2012)

He's beautiful! Actually, I have a new boy who looks exactly like him, also unnamed so far. What names were you looking at? : ) I'd love to honor your loss through my new boy.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, So sorry to hear you lost your lil red..he's soo cute..( he may have already been ill when you got him)


----------

